# K2 Oberon Forest Cover



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Oberon upgraded the shipping of my K2 Forest cover from Priority Mail to UPS Second Day and it arrived today - on my birthday. What a wonderful surprise!

I ordered on 2/13 & then changed from corners to velcro on 3/3.

These pictures may not be great, but I wanted to try to get them up right away.










Comparison to Amazon K2 cover:










Inside with velcro:










I ordered this skin from Decal Girl when the first skins were posted. I may get a different one, but I wanted to skin my kindle before I attached the velcro:










It fits well in the BorsaBella bag. This picture shows the K2 compared to the bag:










Thank you to all the 'enablers' on this site who led me down the wayward path of accessorizing my kindle. I couldn't have done this without you!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Glad to help with the accessorizing. Very pretty.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lynn, thanks for getting those pictures up! This is great. People are wondering about the difference between the greens of fern and forest. This will help with providing more info. Thanks!

L


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Very pretty.  Makes my plain black bag seem kind of lame.   

(Seriously though, I'll probably upgrade at some time in the future.)

- Walter...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks terrific--congrats & thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Beautiful!  Is that the BorsaBella Kindle bag that measures 10X7?  Not too snug?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

starryskyz said:


> Beautiful! Is that the BorsaBella Kindle bag that measures 10X7? Not too snug?


Yes - it is the 10x7 bag. It is not too snug. It takes up all the space up to the zipper, but it zips shut easily - no tugging or trying to squeeze it in.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!! Happy Birthday! Very nice accessories!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautiful cover!  I'm getting even more excited to see my Oberon now!!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Happy B-Day and thanks for sharing! Which DecalGirl are you ordering?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Stop making me want to buy a Borsa bag! I don't need it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday! What a beautiful combination. Enjoy!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very nice looking cover, like that one a lot


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I also noticed the size difference. Is the Amazon cover slimmer?


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

Has anyone commented yet on the relative weights of the Amazon cover and the Oberon cover? I have carpal tunnel and don't know if I could hold up the book in the case for long periods of time.


----------

